# Lost AT3 paddle, Black Rock (Clear Creek)



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

*found your paddle*



Ture said:


> Lost my paddle: black AT3 with yellow trim. Swam at Mr. Bill on the narrows of the Black Rock run on Clear Creek.
> 
> 
> your name and # are unreadable, call me 303 882 4058 and give me the info , based on what i can read, if it is a match it is yours. it is at3, black, with yellow trim. beer or karma works for me. BTW i am using crispy's password, this is mathew. lates


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Left phone msg. Hoping it is mine. If so, let me know if your beer tastes gravitate towards quantity or quality.


----------

